# Resort Snow Reports



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Can anybody point me to a website where I can see snow reports for my pick of resorts at a glance? Adding snowpack in a few backcountry locations would be an added bonus.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Maintain your buzz at www.powderbuzz.com.


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

Both iGoogle and My Yahoo! have various customizable snow report modules. Here are links to a couple of them:
My Yahoo! Blog » Ski and Snow Report
Ski and Snow Report - Add to your homepage


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

coloradoski.com doesnt list any vail resorts but gives you an idea of most resorts in colorado.


----------



## kp_hyde (May 29, 2006)

For resorts, snowforecast.com covers almost all US resorts by region. For backcountry locations as well as limited resort info, you can't beat the local avalanche information center.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

The google gadget is handy for the resorts. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Chaser (Apr 22, 2008)

onthesnow.com


----------



## deli152 (Oct 17, 2009)

last year i used my yahoo ski and snow report. this year it is still saying that there is now snow at all. anybody else having this issue?

it was a great tool last year.

sorry for the hijack


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Powder alerts & alarms to your cell phone & email. Real time snow & weather movies & information @ SnowAlarm


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

craven_morhead said:


> Adding snowpack in a few backcountry locations would be an added bonus.


2nd the Powderbuzz, Great for avy forecasts, resort snow, and weather forecasts... 

NRCS National Water and Climate Center - SNOTEL Map Based Network - Colorado Snotel sites will also tell you the accumulation at a bunch of different sites in Colorado.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

snocountry.com

Shows what resorts got the most snow in the world.


----------

